# . Experience CPC looking for a remote coding position.



## evavito (Sep 24, 2021)

Experienced CPC looking for a remote billing and or coding position. Experience with E/M Coding, Ophthalmology and Podiatry


----------



## Jess1980 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi can you please reach out to me about your background. My email is jessica.miller1@cioxhealth.com


----------



## dragonflye (Oct 16, 2021)

evavito said:


> Experienced CPC looking for a remote billing and or coding position. Experience with E/M Coding, Ophthalmology and Podiatry


Hello.  If your looking for a remote coding position please respond here or email me at kwcoding@gmail.com.  Thanks!!  The company I work for has openings.


----------



## amneske (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello! I just wanted to share with you that my employer Lexicode is looking to hire both Outpatient and Inpatient coders currently. These are fully remote positions. They are currently offering a $3000 sign-on bonus for Outpatient coders and a $5000 sign-on bonus for Inpatient coders. Please feel free to email me if interested as I can help expedite the process by emailing the HR recruiter directly with your info to ensure it gets into the right hands quickly. Email me at lilacoceanlily@hotmail.com


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2021)

evavito said:


> Experienced CPC looking for a remote billing and or coding position. Experience with E/M Coding, Ophthalmology and Podiatry


The Company I work for currently does not have any openings but frequently get new projects. You can email your Resume to Kathy.Smith@codingbillingsolutions.com for her to keep on file for future openings. Goodluck!


----------



## kvo (Dec 9, 2021)

evavito said:


> Experienced CPC looking for a remote billing and or coding position. Experience with E/M Coding, Ophthalmology and Podiatry


If you are still looking for a remote coding position please contact me at kvo@americanvascular.com.  Would like to hear more about your experiance.


----------



## twizzle (Dec 10, 2021)

Please check out Ensemble Health Partners website for current coding opportunities. All positions are remote, with benefits, and they supply the computer.
Thank you.


----------

